# ghostly voices



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

Take a look at Dave's Halloween Sound Page 1:

"Go Back!" is good.

or try page 2:

"Wispering Stay with Us" is one of my favorites.

Take a look around there are many more you may like.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for the mention gmacted.


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> Thanks for the mention gmacted.


Halloweiner,

I never knew that was your site. I found it many years ago and think it's great. You're a great resource for Halloween clips of all types. Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. I got my very first PC in late 2001. I spent the next 2 years scouring the web for sound effects to share on my web pages. I kind of got away from looking anymore after I got into music sharing instead. I had a huge collection of music files, and I thought they needed to be heard by others. Very few have ever been re-released, and sadly I think they never will be.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Free Scary Halloween Sound Effects: Horror Ambience, Scary Footsteps, Wicked Laughs, Screams, Witch, Ghost Sounds, Howl, Monster, Gross Splats

This one has some ghostly howls....


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

talk to Hauntcast. He can record a ghostly voice on professional equipment.


----------

